# Sunglasses for 2007



## sharyn (Dec 25, 2006)

Share your thoughts about sunglasses/shades for next summer!

What are your personal must haves? 
What do you think the trend will be? 
Whats the biggest no no?
Your all time faves? 

Here's mine:
*Must have* - rhinestones. Lots of rhinestones on all black shades.
*Trend *- prolly still white frames with huge designer logos
*No way* - you know that kind of glass that reflects like a mirror? Only okay if you do mountain climbing.
*all time fave* - My 50's-style glasses; had them for 4 years now


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 26, 2006)

What are your personal must haves?
A great pair of wrap sunglasses

What do you think the trend will be?
I agree with Sharyn, white frames with dark, black lenses

Whats the biggest no no?
phony designer glasses. you can almost always tell!

Your all time faves? 
Valentino glasses are my love!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 2, 2007)

What are your personal must haves?
Dior, Gucci, and Oliver Peoples

What do you think the trend will be? 
Still large plastic frames, but no ginormous sizes like we saw last year (they do protect more of the eye area from the sun though...)  Lots of crystals, gold and silver accents. Aviators are a classic.

Whats the biggest no no?
Those rubber frames from the '80s and '90 (RayBan Wayfarer style, with those hideous flourescent sides).

Your all time faves? 
Black shiny acrylic/plastic frames with dark tint.  Anything really Jackie O or Audrey.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Jan 3, 2007)

What are your personal must haves?
Chanel, Versace, Fendi

What do you think the trend will be? 
Frames will remain large and will start becoming available in materials other than plastic (horn, crocodile, leather, etc.).  Definatley will be seeing alot jewels, crystals and studs and bolder colors like red, white and orange.  Cut-outs or etched arms will start to appear.  Designer logos will remain the dominant symbol of eyewear.

Whats the biggest no no?
Ew, anyglasses with the neck strap.

Your all time faves? 
Haven't found them yet.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

What are your personal must haves?
Anything with rhinetsones.

What do you think the trend will be? 
Still the big plastic frames but not so mich the 70's-ish ones of last year. Rhinestones, large logos, aviators.

Whats the biggest no no?
Cop Oakley's, (you know what I mean!) white wrap arounds, think white Arnette's gag. Refelective lenses.

Your all time faves? 
My current fossil glasses with rhinestones on them. I have a really hard time finding comfy frames because everything seems to either slide down my nose or push on my cheekbones or both. These ones are great and comfy plus they were cheap!


----------

